
Profitable companies fail as often as venture backed startups - veebuv
Losing 250k in one year taught me there&#x27;s actually something more important than profit...<p>No one likes failures, but they&#x27;re part of the journey in building a business. I thought we got everything right, but somehow in-and-out of cash got the best of us<p>So a few months back, after picking up the pieces, we decided to build out a stupid simple product to remove complexities in financial data.<p>I wanted to make data talk to me like I was a puppy<p>So we landed on https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cenario.co, a new product we&#x27;ve just launched to solve my problem and hopefully yours<p>If you&#x27;ve got a moment, check us out, but also share your journey so far in business, because i&#x27;m eager to hear!
======
srijithrad
Good job! Cenario looks really good. Would love to try!

